
Thread: How to prioritize features in your product backlog - adambader
https://twitter.com/adambader/status/1300978191868129280
======
adambader
I just wanted to share this thread I posted on Twitter on how to prioritize
features in your product backlog. These are only 5 of the filters I use to
prioritize so it is by no means an exhaustive list. I would love to know your
thoughts as well. How do you prioritize your backlog?

